# Sticky  Glue Trap Dangers



## Impeckable

*Glue Boards / Glue Trap Dangers
Information Courtesy of:
The Humane Society of the United States

What are glue boards?

Glue boards, also known as glue traps, are trays coated with an extremely sticky adhesive. Any animal that touches one is immediately caught and immobilized-bodily stuck to the board. Glue boards are a cheap and popular way to get rid of rodents, insects, and sometimes snakes.

What should I do if I find an animal stuck in a glue board?

It's very difficult for untrained individuals to release an animal from a glue board without running the risk of inflicting further injuries, or possibly being injured themselves. Even if an animal appears unharmed, she could be injured in ways that aren't immediately visible, or she could need treatment for dehydration or extreme exhaustion.

In all cases, please treat an animal caught on a glue board as an emergency and consult a trained professional. The animal should be safely contained and immediately transported to a local wildlife rehabilitator or veterinarian.

Animals found and released from glue boards might not survive because of the intense stress, injuries, or effects of the glue.

Are there any regulations governing the use of glue boards?

In the United States, there are no regulations for the use of glue boards. There also is very little consumer education about these products, and manufacturers and retailers provide virtually no information to alert purchasers as to the concerns that exist with the use of these devices.

In Australia, the state of Victoria has banned the use of glue boards. 
As of January 1, 2015, New Zealand banned the sale and use of glue traps

Hopefully this information will serve as a warning to those that use the glue traps in their home.*


----------

